# umts und net.ppp0

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich moechte mir ganz gerne umtsmon einrichten.

Allderdings bekomme ich eine ppp0 Verbindung nicht ans laufen.

Wenn ich umtsmon starte und dann versuche damit eine Verbindung aufzubauen,

fragt der irgendwie nach ppp0.

Ich habe jetzt versucht von eine ppp0 Datei einzurichten,

allerdings bekomme ich das nicht ans laufen.

Hat jemand eine net ppp0 Beispiel fuer mich,

die mit einer UMTS Modem verbindung laeuft.

Ich denke, dass das Problem bei den INIT Strings liegt.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## rc

Hi,

ich benutze hier wvdial für UMTS.

wvdial hat dabei die Aufgaben 

erstens der "Initialisierung" (PIN eingeben)

und zweitens der Einwahl. 

Bei der Einwahl baut wvdial dann eine point-to-point Verbindung mittels pppd auf.

Danach ist IIRC auch das ppp0 interface vorhanden.

Die wvdial config sieht hier wie folgt aus:

```
[Dialer Defaults]

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Baud = 460800

New PPPD = yes

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

ISDN = 0

[Dialer umts-pin]

Init3 = AT+CPIN=xxxx

Dial Attempts = 1

[Dialer umts]

Password = eplus

Username = gprs

Dial Command = ATD

Carrier Check = no

Phone = *99***1#

Stupid Mode = 1

Init4 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de"

Dial Attempts = 2
```

Das ganze wird dann einfach via

```

wvdial umts-pin

wvdial umts

```

gestartet.

Zum auflegen reicht es wvdial mit STRG+C zu beenden. 

Dabei baut wvdial auch die Verbindung korrekt wieder ab (auflegen usw.).

Grüße

rc

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich moechte umtmon ans laufen bekommen.

Dafuer brauche ich allerdings das PPP Programm.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

oder direkt via /etc/conf.dnet:

```

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyUSB0" # Hier das genutze Device eintragen

username_ppp0='eplus' # Username und Passwort spielen bei den meisten Anbietern

password_ppp0='gprs' # keine Rolle, da über die SIM-Karte abgerechnet wird

pppd_ppp0=(

 "debug"

 "defaultroute"

 "ipcp-accept-remote"

 "ipcp-accept-local"

 "lock"

 "460800"

 "modem crtscts"

 "usepeerdns"

)

chat_ppp0=(

 'ABORT' 'BUSY'

 'ABORT' 'ERROR'

 'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

 'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

 'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

 'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

 'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

 'TIMEOUT' '1'

 '' 'ATZ'

 'OK' 'AT&F'

 'OK' 'ATE1'

 'OK' 'AT+CPIN?'

 'CPIN: READY-AT+CPIN=1234-OK' 'AT+COPS?' # Hier ggf. die PIN eintragen

 'OK' 'AT_OPSYS=3,2' # Je nach Präferenz anpassen

 'OK' 'AT+CSQ'

 'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet.eplus.de","0.0.0.0"'

 'TIMEOUT' '60'

 'OK' 'ATD*99#'

 'CONNECT' ''

 'TIMEOUT' '5'

 '~--' ''

)

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ne ich brauche die net.ppp0 Datei wohl doch nicht.

Ich versuche heir das umtsmon ans laufen zu bekommen.

Das Programm braucht ppp und benutzt dies auch,

allerdings bekomme ich keine Verbindung damit ans laufen.

Das Programm gibt immer ppp Fehlermeldungen raus.

Ich suche halt ein Programm, welches die MB mitschreibt,

um zu kontrollieren wie viel MB ich im Monat uebertrage.

Das umtsmon scheint dies zu koennen.

vnstat geht nicht. Wenn das wvdial geschlossen wird,

kann der die Daten nicht mehr Speichern weil die PPP Verbindung

da nicht mehr ist.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Josef.95

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Ich suche halt ein Programm, welches die MB mitschreibt,
> 
> um zu kontrollieren wie viel MB ich im Monat uebertrage.
> ...

 Dies macht gkrellm zb auch recht gut..und ganz nebenbei..

falls du dich damit anfreunden kannst,

evtl. reicht dir das ja schon?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

wie kann ich aus gtkrellm wvdial starten?

Ich habe das mal im Menu unter starten ppp0 eingetragen,

danach kann ich auch auf ppp0 klicken im gtkrelmm Fester.

Aber da passiert leider nichts.

Wie kann ich also wvdial ueber gtkrellm starten?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## slick

Hat jemand den passenden Eintrag (siehe Post von bbgermany) für die /etc/conf.d/net für T-Mobile UMTS?

----------

## bbgermany

Na aber sicher  :Wink:  (zumindest glaube ich das dies es sein sollte):

APN: internet.t-mobile

Username und PW: tm (kannst du alles nehmen)

"Telefonnummer": *99***1#

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Robelix

Umtsmon habe ich auch schon mehrmals versucht, es hat bei mir immer den Effekt, daß der ppp sofort nach _erfolgreichem_ Verbindungsaufbau wieder beendet wird. Eine Erklärung dafür konnte ich noch nicht finden.

Kppp dagegen läuft brav, dürfte aber mangels Traffic-Log keine Alternative für dich sein.

(Huawei E160 mit yesss.at)

----------

## eisenmann

Hi Leute,

da bisher alle versuche mit der umts einwahl nichts gebracht hben wollte ich das mal hier probieren. hier bewegt sich wenigstens was. Aber leider auch nicht so richtig.

So siehts nach den /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 aus:

```

Sep 23 16:28:04 mars chat[25849]: abort on (BUSY)

Sep 23 16:28:04 mars chat[25849]: abort on (ERROR)

Sep 23 16:28:04 mars chat[25849]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Sep 23 16:28:04 mars chat[25849]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Sep 23 16:28:04 mars chat[25849]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Sep 23 16:28:04 mars chat[25849]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Sep 23 16:28:04 mars chat[25849]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Sep 23 16:28:04 mars chat[25849]: timeout set to 1 seconds

Sep 23 16:28:04 mars chat[25849]: expect (OK)

Sep 23 16:28:05 mars chat[25849]: alarm

Sep 23 16:28:05 mars chat[25849]: Failed

Sep 23 16:28:05 mars pppd[24860]: Connect script failed

```

in der /etc/conf.d/net ist folgendes eingestellt:

```
config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyHS0" # Hier das genutze Device eintragen

username_ppp0='VFD2' # Username und Passwort spielen bei den meisten Anbietern

password_ppp0='WAP' # keine Rolle, da ?ber die SIM-Karte abgerechnet wird

pppd_ppp0=(

"debug"

"defaultroute"

"ipcp-accept-remote"

"ipcp-accept-local"

"lock"

"460800"

"modem crtscts"

"usepeerdns"

"crtscts"

"novj"

        )

chat_ppp0=(

'ABORT' 'BUSY'

'ABORT' 'ERROR'

'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

'TIMEOUT' '1'

#'ATZ'

'OK' 'AT&F'

'OK' 'ATE1'

'OK' 'AT+CPIN?'

#'SAY' 'enter PIN'

#'CPIN: READY-AT+CPIN=xxxx-OK' 'AT+COPS?' # Hier ggf. die PIN eintragen

#'OK' 'AT_OPSYS=3,2' # Je nach Pr?ferenz anpassen

'OK' 'AT+CSQ'

'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafon.de","0.0.0.0"'

'TIMEOUT' '60'

'OK' 'ATD*99***1#'

#'SAY' 'Calling Vodafon'

'CONNECT' ''

'TIMEOUT' '5'

#'~--' ''

     )

```

die pin hab ich über wvdail eingegeben. 

Was mache ich falsch?

Gruß?

----------

## hank2000

probier mal

```

...

        'TIMEOUT' '5'

        '' 'ATZ'

        'OK' 'AT&F'

...

```

HTH

----------

## eisenmann

Hi,

das war auf jedenfall ein guter Tipp denn es geht schon viel weiter siehe hier die 

/var/log/mess[/code]ages

```

Sep 24 09:12:52 mars pppd[14051]: Plugin passwordfd.so loaded.

Sep 24 09:12:52 mars pppd[14052]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: abort on (BUSY)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: abort on (ERROR)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: timeout set to 5 seconds

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: send (ATZ^M)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: expect (OK)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: ATZ^M^M

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: OK

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]:  -- got it

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: send (AT&F^M)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: expect (OK)

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: ^M

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: AT&F^M^M

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: OK

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]:  -- got it

Sep 24 09:12:53 mars chat[14059]: send (ATE1^M)

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: expect (OK)

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: ^M

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: ATE1^M^M

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: OK

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]:  -- got it

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: send (AT+CSQ^M)

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: expect (OK)

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: ^M

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: AT+CSQ^M^M

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: +CSQ: 23,99^M

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: ^M

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: OK

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]:  -- got it

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: send (AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafon.de","0.0.0.0"^M)

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: timeout set to 60 seconds

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: expect (OK)

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: ^M

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafon.de","0.0.0.0"^M^M

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: OK

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]:  -- got it

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: send (ATD*99***1#^M)

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: expect (CONNECT)

Sep 24 09:12:54 mars chat[14059]: ^M

Sep 24 09:13:54 mars chat[14059]: alarm

Sep 24 09:13:54 mars chat[14059]: Failed

Sep 24 09:13:54 mars pppd[14052]: Connect script failed

```

Vielleicht liegt es an diese komischen "^M" Wo die allerdings her kommen weis ich nicht. In der config stehen sie nicht.

```

config_ppp0=( "ppp" )

link_ppp0="/dev/ttyHS0" # Hier das genutze Device eintragen

username_ppp0='VFD2' # Username und Passwort spielen bei den meisten Anbietern

password_ppp0='WAP' # keine Rolle, da ?ber die SIM-Karte abgerechnet wird

pppd_ppp0=(

"debug"

"defaultroute"

"ipcp-accept-remote"

"ipcp-accept-local"

"lock"

"460800"

"modem crtscts"

"usepeerdns"

"crtscts"

"novj"

        )

chat_ppp0=(

'ABORT' 'BUSY'

'ABORT' 'ERROR'

'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

'ABORT' 'Invalid Login'

'ABORT' 'Login incorrect'

'TIMEOUT' '5'

'' 'ATZ'

'OK' 'AT&F'

'OK' 'ATE1'

#'OK' 'AT+CPIN?'

#'SAY' 'enter PIN'

#'CPIN: READY-AT+CPIN=xxxx-OK' 'AT+COPS?' # Hier ggf. die PIN eintragen

#'OK' 'AT_OPSYS=3,2' # Je nach Pr?ferenz anpassen

'OK' 'AT+CSQ'

'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","web.vodafon.de","0.0.0.0"'

'TIMEOUT' '60'

'OK' 'ATD*99***1#'

#'SAY' 'Calling Vodafon'

'CONNECT' ''

'TIMEOUT' '5'

'~--' ''

     )

```

Jetzt kommt er ja bis zum wählen und dann macht er nicht weiter.

----------

## spielc

 *eisenmann wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> config_ppp0=( "ppp" )
> ...

 

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir war das Problem das baselayout irgendwie nicht mit dem Chat-Skript in der /etc/conf.d/net klargekommen ist. Als ich dann einfach das Chat-Skript in ein eigenes File ausgelagert habe und folgendes zum Konfigurationsteil von pppd_ppp0 hinzugefügt habe, hats endlich funktioniert:

```

"connect '/usr/sbin/chat -f /etc/ppp/mobook-pin || /usr/sbin/chat -f /etc/ppp/mobook-nopin'"

```

----------

## sirro

 *eisenmann wrote:*   

> Vielleicht liegt es an diese komischen "^M" Wo die allerdings her kommen weis ich nicht. In der config stehen sie nicht.

 

^M ist oft ein Zeichen für Windows-Zeilenenden. Z.B. app-text/dos2unix kannst du die umwandeln (vorher sichern, kann aber eigentlich nichts schief gehen  :Wink: )

----------

## slick

Hilfe!

Hat jemand bitte ein copy&paste freundliches, funktionierendes Setup für den O2 Surfstick möglichst via /etc/conf.d/net und möglichst nicht wvdial? Habe diverse Howtos durchprobiert (und mir den Sa. damit versaut), aber irgendwie habe ich anscheinend immer das falsche Chatscript oder dergleichen. Ich gebs auf.

Stick ist ein ZTE und /dev/ttyUSB0-2 sind vorhanden.

Dankeschön.

----------

## slick

Habe es hinbekommen. Problem war das ich immer /dev/ttyUSB0 angesprochen habe, statt /dev/ttyUSB2. Jetzt geht alles.

PIN habe ich deaktiviert. usb-modeswitch habe ich nicht benötigt. Einfach Kernel passend konfigurieren und einstecken, 10 sek. warten, fertig.

 */etc/conf.d/net wrote:*   

> config_ppp0=( "ppp" )
> 
> link_ppp0="/dev/ttyUSB2"
> 
> pppd_ppp0=(
> ...

 

 */etc/ppp/peers/umts-chatscript-connect wrote:*   

> REPORT       CONNECT
> 
> ABORT        BUSY
> 
> ABORT        "NO CARRIER"
> ...

 

 */etc/ppp/peers/umts-chatscript-disconnect wrote:*   

> ABORT           "BUSY"
> 
> ABORT           "ERROR"
> 
> ABORT           "NO DIALTONE"
> ...

 

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
> 
> usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=19d2, idProduct=2000
> 
> usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=4
> ...

 

----------

## herrlado

Moin.

Ich habe hier diverse Varianten ausprobiert. 

Mein Problem ist die PIN Eingabe. Wenn ich erst mals net.ppp0 starte wir das die PIN

eingegeben, dann aber kommt Connection Failed. 

Ich muss danach net.ppp0 restart machen und schon lauft das Teil.

Ist etwas nervig, obwohl man damit leben koennte. Wie sieht es mit der PIN Eingaben bei euch aus?

Gruss,

Lado

----------

## slick

Pin-Eingabe hab ich an einem Windows mittels der Software abgeschaltet. Es soll auch gehen die Karte ins Handy einlegen und darüber die Pin einfach deaktivieren.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ich benutze pon und poff aus dem ppp Paket. Zum Auflegen habe ich ein kleines Script geschrieben. Bevor es poff aufruft schreibt es die Trafficdaten in eine Datei. Der Kern merkt sich für jeden Interface wieviel Traffic drüber ging und das kann man mit ifconfig auslesen.

```

/bin/date >> traffic_log

/sbin/ifconfig ppp0 | /bin/grep "RX bytes" >> traffic_log

/usr/bin/sudo /usr/sbin/poff base

```

Dazu habe ich ein Script geschrieben um die Datei "traffic_log" auszuwerten. Das summiert einfach alle Einträge, die es darin findet. Leider funktioniert das nur wenn ich die Verbindung mit meinem Script trenne. Wenn die Verbindung abbricht dann verliere ich den Traffic für die ganze Sitzung. Die Lösung dazu ist eigentlich einfach aber ich war bisher zu faul das umzubauen. pppd schreibt am Ende eine Sitzung den Traffic ins syslog und da kann man die Daten jeder Zeit rausholen. Egal ob man selbst auflegt oder die Verbindung verliert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [pppd] Connect time 237.3 minutes.
> 
> [pppd] Sent 5182958 bytes, received 40203862 bytes.
> ...

 

Ein script was diese Daten aus den Logs sammelt sollte am besten von pppd selbst ausgeführt werden. Dazu scheint die Option "disconnect script" interessant zu sein.

Wenn man metalog nutzt kann man das sicherlich mit einer regexp auch ganz einfach in den syslog-Dienst direkt einbauen.

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *slick wrote:*   

> Pin-Eingabe hab ich an einem Windows mittels der Software abgeschaltet. Es soll auch gehen die Karte ins Handy einlegen und darüber die Pin einfach deaktivieren.

 

Die Software hat wohl nix weiter gemacht als dem Modem "AT+CLCK=SC,0" zu schicken.

http://3g-modem.wetpaint.com/page/common+AT-commands

----------

